# First soil test - looking for some help



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Did my first soil test last month and I'm looking for advice on where to begin. Can someone break these results down for me?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need lime and they gave the amounts for each yard. Use dolomitic lime because you also need magnesium. You can do 50 lb per 1000 sq ft for both yards now. In the fall do the other 30 lb per 1000 sq ft for the back yard.

Bermuda uses a lot of nitrogen and they are recommending 4 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft for the year. Bermuda is fertilized mainly in late spring and in the summer, so you can start doing an application every month. The front yard needs some phosphorus and a lot of potassium. You can do one application of a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 to get the phosphorus. Then after that you need a fertilizer with about equal amounts of nitrogen and potassium. Or you can use separate nitrogen and potassium sources. For the backyard you don't need quite as much phosphorus and potassium but you do need some. The numbers are on the report.

Your cation exchange capacity is sort of low. Your soil may tend to leach nutrients. If you're up for spoon feeding, you could do half applications twice as often (like every two weeks). If that's a bother, just do a regular application once a month.

Here are soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

@Virginiagal Appreciate the info and response! Is there anything that can be done to raise CEC? Or will applying the recommendations from the soil test do that? I spoonfed with 13-13-13 most of the summer last year so I can do that.

To get the N and K, would you recommend using AMS or urea and SOP? Or just go with a single source such as a 24-0-11 or similar?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

CEC stays pretty much the same. Raising pH raises it some. But it's mainly something you have to live with. Yours is not terrible but it is on the low side.

A single source like 24-0-11 would be easier (one product of instead of two) but urea and SOP would work too. I'd avoid AMS in general as it is the most acidic of the fertilizers.


----------

